# Its raining, I'm making beans and cornbread.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

what you need:

1/2 lb salt pork
1 onion choped fine
3 cloves of garlic ( or more if your like me)
pepper
1 lb great northern beans soaked over night, or boil them hell out of them for 2 mins and let them soak for a hour



cut the salt pork in 1/2" cubes 

cook them over med low heat until they render down and are nice and crispy, remove then from the pan. Use the rendered fat to sweat the onions and the garlic. add the beans, salt pork and enough water to cover by about a inch. Bring to a boil, then reduce the heat to a simmer. Simmer the beans stiring every once in awhile for 90-120 mins or until the beans are tender and the onions have fallen apart. 

will server 4, unless your like me and can't get enough, then it might server 2


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm in, except for the pork. I LOVE beans and cornbread!!! Yum! Yum!


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's some cornbread to try with it. The ingredients aren't exactly traditional, but they seem to work:

1 1/4c all purpose flour
3/4c yellow cornmeal
1/3c sugar
1 tbsp baking powder
1/4 - 1/2 tsp salt
1c milk (or better yet 1 1/4c half n' half or cream)
1/3c melted butter or what ever other grease of choice you'd like. Bacon fat is great.
1 large egg
1/3c crumbled blue, feta, goat or other complimentary favorite cheese
1 roasted pepper of your choice
1 clove minced garlic (roasted is always nice)
1/4c chopped green onion

Soak the cornmeal in your milk/cream for between 30 min and 2 hours I'm sure you could play with ratios for overnight but I haven't bothered. Roast, peel and mice the pepper; I prefer red bell but I'm sure any number of others such as Anaheim, passilla or ancho would do. 

Mix the dry ingredients, add the liquid ingredients to the soaked cornmeal, mix, add veggies and cheese. Dump into a greased and floured pan that matches your preferred thickness of cornbread. Bake at between 350 and 400 depending on how big of a ban you're using, for about 20-30 minutes. I usually just prod with a finger and poke with a toothpick until done.

Additional ingredients that I've played with for this recipe include finely diced sundried tomatoes, cilantro, chilli powder, hot sauce, sage and cumin. Stay away from the cumin, the rest could work if you like to tinker with your recipes.

-Philosophos


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

SO... I read this thread and just kept thinking about that cornbread. Here is a px of last night's dinner. On the menu is fresh green beans cooked with red potatoes, white corn and vegemeat steak is in the gravy. Notice the delicious cornbread and home made home canned apple butter right beside it! Yum! Yum!


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmm... apple butter. How does one go about making that?

I might have to try making vegemeat. I've gone pescetarian and paying for the premade products is killing me. $3 for 1lb of gluten made to look like beef is kind of messed up.

-Philosophos


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

My family in VA makes apple butter every year. Actually it's their church. It's the best apple butter in the world!!! They use a big copper kettle and stir all night. The trick is not too much sugar and the right mix and amount of spices. It's amazing.

I grew up a vegetarian. There are tons of recipes for making vegemeat. I like the canned vegemeats too. With one can $3+ my whole family has meat. I think that's pretty reasonable. You can't have an 8oz steak, but meat isn't the main idea of the meal. I grew up with 3 veggies and a meat for a complete meal. We would make sure 2 of the veggies were complex carbohydrates.


----------



## CrimsonTsavo (Nov 18, 2009)

Good Lord pinto beans and cornbread. My husband would be in Heaven. Now I know what to cook for supper!


----------

